# a visit from OSHA



## Crawdad

Adam B. said:


> Man... As a new GC you guys have me all freaked out. What's the best way to cover my ass?


Wear pants, with a belt.


----------



## SethHoldren

> OSHA doesn't just 'Pop In' they are too busy, someone called for something.


In some markets, they do stop by randomly. Or if you happen to be working within sight of their hotel. Or maybe even on a Saturday.

I knew a roofer in Missoula, MT who was pretty thorough with harnesses and OSHA approved stuff. Except he told his guys they didn't have to worry about it on Saturdays, because OSHA wasn't around on weekends.

Well, the OSHA lady came around.

The roofer would have been able to appeal at least some of the 15,000 fine. Except for the fact that Ms. OSHA had a recording of the his employee calling her the "C" word. 

Ouch. No appeal soup for you!


----------



## swantucky

Our local OSHA office has been working Saturdays since January. They have figured out that alot of contractors wereing doing the high risk stuff on the weekends to try and skit the fines. Not working out so well for them.


----------



## heavyduty73

A few years ago we were setting up some old scaffold at fast food resturant when two older gentlemen came in and ordered lunch and then came up to us and informed us they were osha inspectors. They asked who we worked for and what our plan was for going all the way up? toe boards full planking and the proper fall protection. yaaa we have all that stuff coming on our next trip :whistling. boy did the boss almost have a heart attack, but we never did get a fine. 

also about that same time I had gone through the osha ten training and then saw it happen on the job. Your allowed to refuse osha entrance past your trailer for inspection if you want, but they can go get a court order to gain entrance,(but I bet they won't overlook anything if they come back.) But they did not come back the one time I saw this happen.

The ones around here are usally pretty good about showing up and givivg you some time to fix any of the simple things cords, gaurds, ladders and fall protection.

There was painter that got nailed by a photo in the paper.


----------



## SES Constructio

Hilti shots...I was on a big hospital job a couple years back and a guy pushing a gang box got seriously hurt. The gang box on wheels ran over a strip that had a shot in it that hadn't gone off and he ended up with shrapnel in his knee.


----------



## RobertsonBridge

beware that OSHA is not God. They make mistakes. On one of our site visits the inspector cited us or two violations that weren't violations. When we called his superior to try to remedy the problem, the superior told us flat out, those are not violations and removed them from the report.


----------

